# Scottish Challenge - Golf Monthly v How Did I Do Forum members



## Val (Feb 1, 2012)

A matchplay challenge has been set!! A requirement of around 8 Scottish players to play against the frequenters of the HDID forum.

HDID will stick a trophy up and hope it continues to be an annual event and hope the English posters follow suit south of the border.

Those who post on both boards will have a decision to make as to who to play for, my foot is in this camp.

Any takers? Should be good fun.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 1, 2012)

I will be up for this, i will be most likely playing for the HDID sided of the fence....


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			I will be up for this, i will be most likely playing for the HDID sided of the fence....
		
Click to expand...

You may not be selected by HDID


Anyway not sure the GM guys could get a team yet.......


----------



## DelB (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd certainly be up for this, depending on dates etc.


----------



## Val (Feb 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			You may not be selected by HDID


Anyway not sure the GM guys could get a team yet.......
		
Click to expand...

We'll have a team don't you fret big chap.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm game, where & when?


----------



## Val (Feb 1, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'm game, where & when?
		
Click to expand...

Undecided yet but we'll come to an arrangement with the HDID boys


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 1, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'm game, where & when?
		
Click to expand...

Okay looks like we got a reaction now from the GM guys, just let us know when suits and area that is central for most of us and I will arrange the rest. Would be good to play @ a members course so we could keep the costs down & if it can be arranged to be played over the next few months I would suggest we play a Links Course.

Over to you guys now:whoo:


----------



## Val (Feb 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Okay looks like we got a reaction now from the GM guys, just let us know when suits and area that is central for most of us and I will arrange the rest. Would be good to play @ a members course so we could keep the costs down & if it can be arranged to be played over the next few months I would suggest we play a Links Course.

Over to you guys now:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I'll collate info over here big yin and keep you posted.

You not fancying a trip to Machrihanish?


----------



## DelB (Feb 1, 2012)

So, we're on the lookout for a central links course??


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 1, 2012)

Would have loved too but got something already planned, watch out for the Fat Tiger he is a bit of a bandit and will pull all the tricks in the bag to get a win. Filled me full of beer @ 7.30am before going out to play the Ailsa a few months back:rofl:


----------



## Val (Feb 1, 2012)

DelB said:



			So, we're on the lookout for a central links course?? 

Click to expand...

Not quite, looking for a members course to keep costs down and funnily the person to suggest this plays at Leven Links 

Coincidence?

Personally I think Glenbervie is as good a central location can be expected but lets see who all fancies it and travels from where.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll throw Muckhart into the ring again, thought it was an excellent track in brilliant condition when we were there.


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 1, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Not quite, looking for a members course to keep costs down and funnily the person to suggest this plays at Leven Links 

Coincidence?

Personally I think Glenbervie is as good a central location can be expected but lets see who all fancies it and travels from where.
		
Click to expand...

nothing wrong with leven links. it all depends upon the dates.
Kinross is fine too.
other courses are available by the way.


----------



## Val (Feb 1, 2012)

So far on GM, we have 3, lets see what the rest of the day brings.


----------



## DelB (Feb 1, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'll throw Muckhart into the ring again, thought it was an excellent track in brilliant condition when we were there.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Would love to go back there sometime.


----------



## Val (Feb 1, 2012)

grumpyjock said:



			nothing wrong with leven links. it all depends upon the dates.
Kinross is fine too.
other courses are available by the way.
		
Click to expand...

Never said it was bad, I enjoy playing Leven, aint played it lately though.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2012)

Depending on where and when i'd be up for that.

When you say a course thats central on the coast, is that central highlands???


----------



## Val (Feb 1, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Depending on where and when i'd be up for that.

When you say a course thats central on the coast, is that central highlands???



Click to expand...

Clever shout I suppose but would doubt we could persuade everyone up.


----------



## Toad (Feb 1, 2012)

Same as others depends on dates etc but very interested.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 1, 2012)

Toad said:



			Same as others depends on dates etc but very interested.
		
Click to expand...

How about Toads track? Awesome course. Won't get any more central than Perthshire!

Valentino, Toad is a stuffy steady player, a must pick I'd suggest.


----------



## Neillbro (Feb 1, 2012)

Please count me in, as for a course how about Pumpherston as a wild card.


----------



## DelB (Feb 1, 2012)

Neillbro said:



			....how about Pumpherston as a wild card.
		
Click to expand...

Another good shout.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 1, 2012)

DelB said:



			So, we're on the lookout for a central links course?? 

Click to expand...

Yeh that would be good if you know any:ears:

Central meaning a location that would suit everyone for travelling, either East coast or West coast sorry for confusing you me thinks


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 1, 2012)

grumpyjock said:



			nothing wrong with leven links. it all depends upon the dates.
Kinross is fine too.
other courses are available by the way.
		
Click to expand...

Leven is in good nick at the moment and playing a full course, greenfees would be Â£10.00 per head through members guest tickets, where does Toad play. Pumpherston I think will be a bit wet this time of the year maybe wrong mind you.

A lot of talk about dates but nobody saying when suit's them. Come on let's get this party started:fore:


----------



## DelB (Feb 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			A lot of talk about dates but nobody saying when suit's them. Come on let's get this party started:fore:
		
Click to expand...

Well, we talking midweek or weekends? Wednesday's are good for me and weekends fine too.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Leven is in good nick at the moment and playing a full course, greenfees would be Â£10.00 per head through members guest tickets, where does Toad play. Pumpherston I think will be a bit wet this time of the year maybe wrong mind you.

A lot of talk about dates but nobody saying when suit's them. Come on let's get this party started:fore:
		
Click to expand...

Toad is a Blairgowrie member.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, I would look out a couple of old clubs for this ... HDID


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 1, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Toad is a Blairgowrie member.
		
Click to expand...

Okay Toad your course got my vote.


----------



## DelB (Feb 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Okay Toad your course got my vote.
		
Click to expand...

Never played it, but looks lovely and is certainly very central.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll put my name forward depending on the date as i work stupid shifts.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 1, 2012)

Am up for this aslong as it's no a school day...


----------



## alnecosse (Feb 1, 2012)

Iwould be up for this depending on dates as i work shifts


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Feb 1, 2012)

i'd be up for this :0)


----------



## AMcC (Feb 1, 2012)

Like the others, I would also be keen to join in, depending on date and venue.


----------



## Val (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks like we have enough, Blairgowrie suits my also can I through a date into the ring in the hope we get this on the go before the season kicks off.

Sunday March 25th as a potential, can all those interested confirm they can make the date and would be happy at Blairgowrie obviously toad needs to be a definate for this to work.


----------



## DelB (Feb 1, 2012)

As long as it's an earlyish in the day start Sunday 25th March is ok for me, but I'd need to be back in Edinburgh for 5pm to let the wife away to work.


----------



## Toad (Feb 1, 2012)

25th would be ok for me


----------



## Val (Feb 1, 2012)

DelB said:



			As long as it's an earlyish in the day start Sunday 25th March is ok for me, but I'd need to be back in Edinburgh for 5pm to let the wife away to work.
		
Click to expand...

Would hope so Del, early suits most of us, worst case is your out first and get you done.

So I'll take it your a definate then timings going well.

Valentino
Toad (his course so we need him)
DelB


----------



## Val (Feb 1, 2012)

Toad said:



			25th would be ok for me
		
Click to expand...

Any idea on visitor costs and how many you can get on in 1 day?


----------



## Toad (Feb 1, 2012)

Numbers wouldn't be a problem as I can book a large party in advance, fee's are Â£25 for either course.
I can ask for a deal including food etc if required.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 1, 2012)

Date looks OK for me though not too early as i've to get from Scneckie.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds good, I've not played at Blairgowrie yet. Just need to get selected now


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Feb 1, 2012)

25 march works for me


----------



## thecraw (Feb 1, 2012)

A tad close to Machrihanish but what the hell I'm in!

Can anyone advise how much a divorce will actually cost me? Great stuff Toad, food package required for me please.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay looks like the 25th is the day then, we got some golfers from HDID and a few Chompers just to mix it a bit.

We were looking at about 8 players per forum but seem you lot may have more than 8 so be sure to select them well as we want no excusses:ears:

Toad do you want to get the details from your club & confirm the costs meantime I will purchase a trophy & a wooden spoon.


----------



## Toad (Feb 1, 2012)

I will speak to them tomorrow see what they can offer, are we sticking to 16 bodies in total?
Also any preference on which course we play, I would recommend Rosemount little bit shorter and not so tight.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 1, 2012)

Rosemount is the course to play.

Think we might struggle to get anymore than the eight but if you guys have more than that then I can try to muster up an extra team.

Looking forward to this already:rofl:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 1, 2012)

It's not took long to sort this one out ... Well done guys


----------



## DelB (Feb 1, 2012)

Come on then, what's the format for the day??


----------



## Toad (Feb 1, 2012)

Will stick to 8 a side and can ask for more nearer the time if needed.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 1, 2012)

Will be better ball doubles, probably the best way to keep it clean.

Oh in the event of a tie HDID keep the trophy:ears::ears:


----------



## DelB (Feb 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Will be better ball doubles, probably the best way to keep it clean.
		
Click to expand...

Full handicaps?


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay sounds good to me.

Never played it before so if your at a loose end this Sunday and fancy a game let me know.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 1, 2012)

Scouting missions already Sam :lol:


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 1, 2012)

DelB said:



			Full handicaps? 

Click to expand...

Wow WTF is handicaps

We can discus this nearer the time but yes if you guys need them then it fine with us but at a max of 18.......


----------



## DelB (Feb 1, 2012)

Valentino, just had a text from Neillbro and he's ok for the 25th too. :whoo:


----------



## thecraw (Feb 1, 2012)

Better ball doubles works well for me. May I suggest 10 aside, 5x4 balls. May help to eliminate the draw. Not saying the draw can't happen with 5 pairings per side but may be advantageous.

Thoughts?


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 1, 2012)

Pretty sure there will be 10 HDID international golfers available


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yep sounds a good idea Craw.


----------



## CliveW (Feb 1, 2012)

Toad said:



			Numbers wouldn't be a problem as I can book a large party in advance, fee's are Â£25 for either course.
I can ask for a deal including food etc if required.
		
Click to expand...

Fairway mats will still be in use then.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't suppose there will be many fairways getting hit anyway:whoo:

I have no problem using a mat been using them for over a month now anyway


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry guys i'm out ,wee man plays football on a Sunday, and i ain't playing of mats i'm afraid ,not played of them all winter. Toad would love a game at your place mate but not of mats mate, anytime you fancy a game at mine again give me a shout.


----------



## alnecosse (Feb 1, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Looks like we have enough, Blairgowrie suits my also can I through a date into the ring in the hope we get this on the go before the season kicks off.

Sunday March 25th as a potential, can all those interested confirm they can make the date and would be happy at Blairgowrie obviously toad needs to be a definate for this to work.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry dayshift 12 hrs 25th have a great day anyway


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 1, 2012)

alnecosse said:



			Sorry dayshift 12 hrs 25th have a great day anyway
		
Click to expand...

Thought it would be your 2nd dayshift Alan,don't worry i'm sure there will be other meets


----------



## CliveW (Feb 1, 2012)

If you wait 'till the following weekend (1st April) there won't be fairway mats.


----------



## DelB (Feb 1, 2012)

CliveW said:



			If you wait 'till the following weekend (1st April) there won't be fairway mats.
		
Click to expand...

That would be the same weekend as the Machrihanish March Madness trip.


----------



## Val (Feb 1, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Rosemount is the course to play.

Think we might struggle to get anymore than the eight but if you guys have more than that then I can try to muster up an extra team.

Looking forward to this already:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Me too big chap, so go for 10 per team, 5 four balls and we can confirm more details over the next day or so.

Maybe the GM staff could look at a trophy donation for this event, maybe even an article in said mag   

(god loves a trier)


----------



## Val (Feb 1, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Scouting missions already Sam :lol:
		
Click to expand...

If I didn't know better I'd swear he was panicking however I do know him pretty well and this type of challenge ticks plenty boxes for him.


----------



## Hendo007 (Feb 2, 2012)

Good work guys, Will see you all there although am batting for the other team ;-)


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks like 7 definates then so far.

Valentino
Toad
Craw
DelB
NeilBro
Driven2distraction
Patricks148

For the others ive missed can you confirm if you can attend.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 2, 2012)

Okay Big Dog here is the HDID Team list.

Kenny Andrew       Handicap 14
Alf Sheppard                      11
Chris Henderson                 12
Paul McChomper                 10
David Ford                         7
Steve Doyle                       6
Sam Harris                         6
Rab Craw                          3
Ricky Moffat                      2
Allan Hogg                        0


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Okay Big Dog here is the HDID Team list.

Kenny Andrew       Handicap 14
Alf Sheppard                      11
Chris Henderson                 12
Paul McChomper                 10
David Ford                         7
Steve Doyle                       6
Sam Harris                         6
Rab Craw                          3
Ricky Moffat                      2
Allan Hogg                        0
		
Click to expand...

I see you managed to get your Leven ringers in


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2012)

Well boys, that is what we are up against, bring them on I say.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 2, 2012)

Valentino said:



			I see you managed to get your Leven ringers in 

Click to expand...

Now now Big Dog them boys are all member on HDID & it was open for anyone to vet their interest. Anyway there are only 3 members from Leven in the list including me

Time to get your list confirmed along with handicaps so I can start arranging our team selections, on another note we have 2 spaces left for the sweep at Leven this Saturday if you or anybody else want's a game let me know. It would be good to see what we will be up against:ears:


----------



## lobthewedge (Feb 2, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Looks like 7 definates then so far.

Valentino
Toad
Craw
DelB
NeilBro
Driven2distraction
Patricks148

For the others ive missed can you confirm if you can attend.
		
Click to expand...

Valentino.  25th of March is fine for me, and Ive heard good things about Blairgowrie, so count me in if you are short of numbers.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 2, 2012)

Guys, just to give everyone the heads up now, there is a CERTAIN football match on at 1300hrs on Sunday 25th March.

I couldnt care less about it but don't want to hear people crying off nearer the time.

C.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll put my name down for this too please .


----------



## DelB (Feb 2, 2012)

Grumps said:



			I'll put my name down for this too please .
		
Click to expand...

Good man. Be good to see you Mike.


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Guys, just to give everyone the heads up now, there is a CERTAIN football match on at 1300hrs on Sunday 25th March.

I couldnt care less about it but don't want to hear people crying off nearer the time.

C.
		
Click to expand...

Good point for all to consider, doesn't change my position.


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Looks like 7 definates then so far.

Valentino - 16 
Toad
Craw
DelB
NeilBro
Driven2distraction
Patricks148
lobthewdge
grumps.

For the others ive missed can you confirm if you can attend.
		
Click to expand...

Updated list, can those listed confirm handicaps please. 1 space left.


----------



## DelB (Feb 2, 2012)

Valentino, I'm off 20 and Neillbro's 11.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2012)

9 for me


----------



## lobthewedge (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm still off 3.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 2, 2012)

Okay is that us got a full house Big Dog.

We just need Toad to confirm the venue & we are all sorted:lol:


----------



## thecraw (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm up to 6.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 2, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Am up for this aslong as it's no a school day...
		
Click to expand...

Have I missed the cut???


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Have I missed the cut???
		
Click to expand...

Not yet, your in, what you off?


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2012)

Valentino - 16 
Toad -
Craw - 6
DelB - 20
NeilBro - 11
Driven2distraction - 
Patricks148 - 9
lobthewedge - 3
grumps -
Farneyman -13

We have 10, need the remainder of your handicaps gents


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 2, 2012)

Am off 13 now.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 2, 2012)

Can someone recap on date and vemue for this please


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2012)

MikeH said:



			Can someone recap on date and vemue for this please
		
Click to expand...

Mike, it's March 25th at Blairgowrie.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 2, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Mike, it's March 25th at Blairgowrie.
		
Click to expand...

And your boys are going down:ears:

Let the banter begin:rofl:


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			And your boys are going down:ears:

Let the banter begin:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Down nothing big fella, this will be fun.


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2012)

Mike, I dropped you an email via the forum earlier ref this, hope you guys get involved


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			And your boys are going down:ears:

Let the banter begin:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

someone post that film of Del hitting balls with hi handicap


----------



## thecraw (Feb 2, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Have I missed the cut???
		
Click to expand...

Your baws will be cut when your wife realises that this is the Sunday before Machrihanish! You asked her if you can borrow the trousers that day?


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 2, 2012)

That reminds me to tell her about Machrihanish :-o


----------



## MikeH (Feb 2, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Mike, I dropped you an email via the forum earlier ref this, hope you guys get involved 

Click to expand...

always best to just click on my email below my signature and send a message that way as you'll get a reply more quickly
anyway have been in touch with Richard the main man HDID and we're going halves on some prizes.

GM team, I'm looking for a whitewash in this match. Dont dissapoint me!


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2012)

MikeH said:



			always best to just click on my email below my signature and send a message that way as you'll get a reply more quickly
anyway have been in touch with Richard the main man HDID and we're going halves on some prizes.

GM team, I'm looking for a whitewash in this match. Dont dissapoint me!
		
Click to expand...

Just heard earlier there, your a top man Mike.

Don't worry about the result


----------



## thecraw (Feb 2, 2012)

Mike, we've brought the secret weapon with us! Farneyman can talk the hind legs off a donkey then start on the front legs!

HDID guys will be leaving with blood coming out of their ears.


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2012)

The "Golf Monthly V's HDID Scottish Challenge" is now officially born.


----------



## lobthewedge (Feb 2, 2012)

Valentino said:



			The "Golf Monthly V's HDID Scottish Challenge" is now officially born.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, looking forward to it.


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2012)

lobthewedge said:



			Nice one, looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Should be good fun, Lanarkshire lad I see, where do you play out of?


----------



## lobthewedge (Feb 2, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Should be good fun, Lanarkshire lad I see, where do you play out of?
		
Click to expand...

Play at Strathaven.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 2, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Mike, we've brought the secret weapon with us! Farneyman can talk the hind legs off a donkey then start on the front legs!

HDID guys will be leaving with blood coming out of their ears.
		
Click to expand...

You got nothing on our lot let me tell you, a few off our guys talk like Jack Nicllaus & play like Jack Duckworth so your man might have met his match


----------



## thecraw (Feb 2, 2012)

lobthewedge said:



			Play at Strathaven.
		
Click to expand...

Home of the best pro I've ever had a lesson from. Tell Stuart I was asking for him and tell Andy he's a bawbag!


----------



## Toad (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi all was down at the club today, we can't get on Rosemount before 12:30 and Lansdowne before 11am due to a large party already being booked ahead of us. 
We can get out at 09:30 on the Saturday on either course if that suits everyone. 
Cost Â£25 for the golf and roughly Â£15 for coffee bacon roll and 2 course meal, awaiting conformation from the caterer if he can do a deal for the party. 
I'm off 9 by the way.


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2012)

Valentino - 16 
Toad - 9
Craw - 6
DelB - 20
NeilBro - 11
Driven2distraction - 
Patricks148 - 9
lobthewedge - 3
grumps -
Farneyman -13

2 to confirm handicaps then


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2012)

Toad said:



			Hi all was down at the club today, we can't get on Rosemount before 12:30 and Lansdowne before 11am due to a large party already being booked ahead of us. 
We can get out at 09:30 on the Saturday on either course if that suits everyone. 
Cost Â£25 for the golf and roughly Â£15 for coffee bacon roll and 2 course meal, awaiting conformation from the caterer if he can do a deal for the party. 
I'm off 9 by the way.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, toad, let me liase with the HDID chief


----------



## thecraw (Feb 2, 2012)

Sunday still suits me best and I'm happy with Lansdowne at 1100 or 1230 for the Rosemount.

That was the sort of time I was hoping for so I'm not leaving at silly o'clock.


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Sunday still suits me best and I'm happy with Lansdowne at 1100 or 1230 for the Rosemount.

That was the sort of time I was hoping for so I'm not leaving at silly o'clock.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Sunday also suits me best, I suppose in March we should at a push get 5, 4 balls round from half 12.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 2, 2012)

Valentino said:



			To be fair Sunday also suits me best, I suppose in March we should at a push get 5, 4 balls round from half 12.
		
Click to expand...

I can do either but Rosemount would be my 1st choice plus the later time will allow a few of us to get 9 holes in before we head up:thup:


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			I can do either but Rosemount would be my 1st choice plus the later time will allow a few of us to get 9 holes in before we head up:thup:
		
Click to expand...

So can we take it as read 1st tee 12.30 on the Rosemount, Toad can you secure us 5 tee's?


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 2, 2012)

Valentino said:



			So can we take it as read 1st tee 12.30 on the Rosemount, Toad can you secure us 5 tee's?
		
Click to expand...

how many are playing then?
is there room for a little one?
maybe a bit close to the holiday, as go on the 26th for a week.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 2, 2012)

We should be fine for light, I'm pretty sure the clocks go forward at 2am on the 25th so will have an extra hour


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			We should be fine for light, I'm pretty sure the clocks go forward at 2am on the 25t so will have an extra hour
		
Click to expand...

McChomper your oot last anyway:rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 2, 2012)

grumpyjock said:



			how many are playing then?
is there room for a little one?
maybe a bit close to the holiday, as go on the 26th for a week.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure your name is in the list, they were just needing confirmation of your handicap.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 2, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			McChomper your oot last anyway:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Keeping the nerves of steel to the end again then ;0)


----------



## DelB (Feb 2, 2012)

Guys, I'm going to have to withdraw I'm afraid.  

As advised in an earlier post, my wife needs to leave at 5pm for work, so an 11 or 12.30 tee-off is too late in the day for me to take part and get back down to Edinburgh to let her away. Can't even get the in-laws to baby-sit until I get home, as they're up north that weekend.

Gutted.


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2012)

grumpyjock said:



			how many are playing then?
is there room for a little one?
maybe a bit close to the holiday, as go on the 26th for a week.
		
Click to expand...

Your in there in place of Del, whats your handicap?


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2012)

DelB said:



			Guys, I'm going to have to withdraw I'm afraid.  

As advised in an earlier post, my wife needs to leave at 5pm for work, so an 11 or 12.30 tee-off is too late in the day for me to take part and get back down to Edinburgh to let her away. Can't even get the in-laws to baby-sit until I get home, as they're up north that weekend.

Gutted.
		
Click to expand...

Del, we would hope to get this going again in the autumn, gutted you cant make it but needs must buddy.


----------



## DelB (Feb 2, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Del, we would hope to get this going again in the autumn, gutted you cant make it but needs must buddy.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely fair comment Valentino. Really sorry I can't make it along.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Keeping the nerves of steel to the end again then ;0)
		
Click to expand...

Spot on Paul I am sure you were in the last winning team:thup:

Just need to see who we can put out along side HDID's answer to John Daley:whoo:


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Feb 2, 2012)

14 for me


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 2, 2012)

Driven2Distraction said:



			14 for me
		
Click to expand...

As many as that


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Feb 2, 2012)

Couldn't convince the committee to give me any more ;0)


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 2, 2012)

There's a lot been happening ... Well done to both HDID's Bomber and GM's Valentino, fannytastic :cheers:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 2, 2012)

How come Knoxies not in. Scandalous!!


----------



## Grumps (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm off 19.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 2, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			How come Knoxies not in. Scandalous!!
		
Click to expand...

55 posts Nick, you could play for the GM boys if you weren't down south...Knoxie in Russia.;0)


----------



## Dodger (Feb 2, 2012)

Is Giblet making a guest appearance for HDID??:whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 2, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Is Giblet making a guest appearance for HDID??:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance in Hell.


----------



## JCW (Feb 2, 2012)

i am up for this but i live in london ?


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 2, 2012)

JCW said:



			i am up for this but i live in london ?
		
Click to expand...

Good man hope to see you there, think it's caddies that are required now mind you:rofl:


----------



## JCW (Feb 2, 2012)

I just give a miss then , GM must have a team by now to beat the HDID team with ease


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 2, 2012)

Has she lost something KK or was it an insect bite


----------



## bluetoon (Feb 3, 2012)

Sounds a cracking good day out gents....Stick me down as a standby in case someone drops out.


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 3, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Your in there in place of Del, whats your handicap?
		
Click to expand...

playing off 22 now.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 3, 2012)

grumpyjock said:



			playing off 22 now.
		
Click to expand...

18 max on the day, play well:whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 3, 2012)

JCW said:



			I just give a miss then , GM must have a team by now to beat the HDID team with ease
		
Click to expand...

In your dreams:rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			18 max on the day, play well:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

No full handicaps, surly?


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 3, 2012)

Playing what will be a shorter than normal course and from the boxes we have agreed to a max handicap of 18 and each group will get 3/4 off the lowest man. I am sure you guys can cope with that, also pants down if you don't get past the girls tees:fore:


----------



## Toad (Feb 3, 2012)

Update on booking, unfortunately Rosemount is too busy now with 2 large groups out before us and if they let us out there will not be enough space for members according to the office .
I do have Lansdowne booked for a 12:30 start, is this ok for everyone?

Forgot to add I will need a Â£10 deposit from everyone,.

Cheers

John


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 3, 2012)

Toad said:



			Update on booking, unfortunately Rosemount is too busy now with 2 large groups out before us and if they let us out there will not be enough space for members according to the office .
I do have Lansdowne booked for a 12:30 start, is this ok for everyone?

Forgot to add I will need a Â£10 deposit from everyone,.

Cheers

John
		
Click to expand...


I am happy to go with the flow.


----------



## Neillbro (Feb 3, 2012)

Bleedin hell it is not easly to keep up with the thread count on this forum! If you don't visit for a couple of days suddenly there are 15 pages to read! I am regreatabley gonna have to withdraw my name as a 12;30 start is to late for me. Sorry if I have mucked anyone around but hopefully it gives someone else a chance.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 3, 2012)

Neillbro said:



			Bleedin hell it is not easly to keep up with the thread count on this forum! If you don't visit for a couple of days suddenly there are 15 pages to read! I am regreatabley gonna have to withdraw my name as a 12;30 start is to late for me. Sorry if I have mucked anyone around but hopefully it gives someone else a chance.
		
Click to expand...

Flip sake, do you need delb to hold your hand? We won't bite!


----------



## thecraw (Feb 3, 2012)

I think we have a reserve. Toad I'm happy with the other course which I hear is just as good, just not as well known??? Is that true?


----------



## thecraw (Feb 3, 2012)

bluetoon said:



			Sounds a cracking good day out gents....Stick me down as a standby in case someone drops out.
		
Click to expand...


I think your now in!


----------



## Val (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok, let me throw a curve ball in. Can everyone play at Drumoig, Â£75 per fourball Â£20 per buggy (walk if you like thoug) full tees and greens. If so I'll see if I can secure 5 tee times from 10.30 am on, if I'm honest I'm not overly keen on 12.30 start but happy to go with majority.

Please give Drumoig some consideration, it's a cracking track and ideal for an outing like this.


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Feb 3, 2012)

drumoig or blairgowrie.... either works for me


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2012)

Driven2Distraction said:



			drumoig or blairgowrie.... either works for me
		
Click to expand...

Blairgowrie is better for me its an hour or more closer comming from Inversnec


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 3, 2012)

Drumoig is a dump end of ,the course was built as part of SGU Academy until it went tits up ,poor facilities and course there i'm afraid, Blairgowrie is class.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			Drumoig is a dump end of ,the course was built as part of SGU Academy until it went tits up ,poor facilities and course there i'm afraid, Blairgowrie is class.
		
Click to expand...

yes does a bit.

Was working down in St Andrews a few years ago, and we were looking for somewhere local to play near where we were staying, had a look around Drumoig, got back in the car and went to the New course in stead.


----------



## Toad (Feb 3, 2012)

Guys Im happy to play anywhere, can we please make a decision before Monday morning as I will be paying a Â£10 per person non refundable deposit then.

Craw, Lansdowne is a tougher challenge and in my opinion has better greens and is generally in better condition than Rosemount, the oldies prefer Rosemount as it's shorter and not as tight.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 3, 2012)

Toad said:



			Guys Im happy to play anywhere, can we please make a decision before Monday morning as I will be paying a Â£10 per person non refundable deposit then.

Craw, Lansdowne is a tougher challenge and in my opinion has better greens and is generally in better condition than Rosemount, the oldies prefer Rosemount as it's shorter and not as tight.
		
Click to expand...

Lansdowne Works for me.....do you guys have a fixed team yet?????


----------



## Val (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok guys lets not f#$k around, go as planned at Blairgowrie 12.30 on Landsdowne.


----------



## Val (Feb 3, 2012)

HDID Kenny said:



			Lansdowne Works for me.....do you guys have a fixed team yet?????
		
Click to expand...

We have 10 Kenny and no ringers


----------



## thecraw (Feb 3, 2012)

Blair for me 110%.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 3, 2012)

Happy to go with Lansdowne at Blairgowrie at 12:30


----------



## Val (Feb 3, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Happy to go with Lansdowne at Blairgowrie at 12:30
		
Click to expand...

Good man, what nick is Wishaw in this weather? Ain't played it for a few years.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 3, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Good man, what nick is Wishaw in this weather? Ain't played it for a few years.
		
Click to expand...

It's not in the best shape at the minute to be honest, hopefully it will be back on track come April/May time, if you ever fancy a game just give me a shout.


----------



## Val (Feb 3, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			It's not in the best shape at the minute to be honest, hopefully it will be back on track come April/May time, if you ever fancy a game just give me a shout.
		
Click to expand...

Will do, only played it twice and played well both times, maybe that's why I enjoyed it I suppose


----------



## thecraw (Feb 3, 2012)

Toad,

PM me your address or bank account and I'll sort you out with some money. Good work and thanks for organising Blairgowrie, really looking forward to it.

C.


----------



## Val (Feb 4, 2012)

Toad said:



			Guys Im happy to play anywhere, can we please make a decision before Monday morning as I will be paying a Â£10 per person non refundable deposit then.

Craw, Lansdowne is a tougher challenge and in my opinion has better greens and is generally in better condition than Rosemount, the oldies prefer Rosemount as it's shorter and not as tight.
		
Click to expand...

Toad, will ur club not just take the fee on the day given the potential of free publicity on Golf Monthly, maybe a name drop might help. As much as money would be safe Â£100 is a bit of an outlay.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 4, 2012)

Its only Â£10 per head Martin. Toad sets a date for the money to be paid, fail to pay it your out.

The match is surely not going to fail now! Unless HDID are running scared!


----------



## Toad (Feb 4, 2012)

Guys if we are def going ahead I will pay the deposit and collect the cash from everyone on the day, but if you don't show I wil send our very own Detective Kojak aka Craw after you.:ears: you have been warned.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 4, 2012)

Toad said:



			Guys if we are def going ahead I will pay the deposit and collect the cash from everyone on the day, but if you don't show I wil send our very own Detective Kojak aka Craw after you.:ears: you have been warned.
		
Click to expand...

You supply the lollipop I'll do the rest!


----------



## Val (Feb 4, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Its only Â£10 per head Martin. Toad sets a date for the money to be paid, fail to pay it your out.

The match is surely not going to fail now! Unless HDID are running scared!
		
Click to expand...

A bit of egg on lots of faces if it begins to fail, however I'm going regardless even if I need to take them all on masel


----------



## Hendo007 (Feb 4, 2012)

I can assure you the good guys ain't running scared!! 

;-) 

Mon team Hdid


----------



## Val (Feb 4, 2012)

Hendo007 said:



			I can assure you the good guys ain't running scared!! 

;-) 

Mon team Hdid
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear hendo although I knew that to be the case and wouldn't expect it any other way.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## TaylormadePhil (Feb 4, 2012)

very slow to respond to this thread, but if there's any call offs, I can play.. I could even play for the opposition if required


----------



## Val (Feb 4, 2012)

TaylormadePhil said:



			very slow to respond to this thread, but if there's any call offs, I can play.. I could even play for the opposition if required
		
Click to expand...

Drop me a pm with your handicap etc, i'll never keep track on this thread alone


----------



## Toad (Feb 4, 2012)

Guys,

Had a few PM's from guys saying they would prefer it if I collected the deposits, they are concerned about the possibility of no showsand me ending up out of pocket etc. 
If you want to pay before hand then great and I will hold off until Friday before paying but remember to enclose your name and team so I know who has paid.

Cheers

John

adress below:

J Boag
17 Unity Terrace
Perth
PH1 2BW


----------



## bluetoon (Feb 4, 2012)

Did you guys get the full 10?
Not sure if i made the team its hard to keep track.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 4, 2012)

bluetoon said:



			Did you guys get the full 10?
Not sure if i made the team its hard to keep track.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you took delb's mates place. Check with the organiser Valentino.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 4, 2012)

Toad said:



			Guys,

Had a few PM's from guys saying they would prefer it if I collected the deposits, they are concerned about the possibility of no showsand me ending up out of pocket etc. 
If you want to pay before hand then great and I will hold off until Friday before paying but remember to enclose your name and team so I know who has paid.

Cheers

John

adress below:

*J Boag
17 Unity Terrace
Perth
PH1 2BW*

Click to expand...


"Hello, is that Pizza Express in Perth?

Can I order 4 Pepperoni feasts, a ham and pineapple, 3 meat feasts, a cheese and onion, two mushroom and bacon and a side order of garlic bread please!"


"Just deliver it, my address, 17 Unity Terrace!"


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 4, 2012)

Toad said:



			Guys,

Had a few PM's from guys saying they would prefer it if I collected the deposits, they are concerned about the possibility of no showsand me ending up out of pocket etc. 
If you want to pay before hand then great and I will hold off until Friday before paying but remember to enclose your name and team so I know who has paid.

Cheers

John

adress below:

J Boag
17 Unity Terrace
Perth
PH1 2BW
		
Click to expand...

Hi John

I will speak to the guys on HDID and arrange to have the deposits covered.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 4, 2012)

Toad said:



			Guys if we are def going ahead I will pay the deposit and collect the cash from everyone on the day, but if you don't show I wil send our very own Detective Kojak aka Craw after you.:ears: you have been warned.
		
Click to expand...

John, can you confirm if we need to play off mats on the 25th? If so, is there an option to place in 1st cut of rough instead?

Cheers,  Paul.


----------



## Toad (Feb 4, 2012)

Pro said yesterday that mats may be off by then but if not you can go to first cut


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 4, 2012)

Toad said:



			Pro said yesterday that mats may be off by then but if not you can go to first cut
		
Click to expand...

Cheers John, sounds good to me :thup:


----------



## Tom C (Feb 4, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Cheers John, sounds good to me :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Paul is that you?

First post on the forum.
Will also be playing for HDID, looking forward to meeting the GM team


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 4, 2012)

Tom C said:



			Paul is thaT YOU?
First post on the forum.
Will also be playing for HDID, looking forward to meeting the GM team
		
Click to expand...

Sure is Tom 

Glad to see you on board :thup:


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 5, 2012)

Toad said:



			Guys,

Had a few PM's from guys saying they would prefer it if I collected the deposits, they are concerned about the possibility of no showsand me ending up out of pocket etc. 
If you want to pay before hand then great and I will hold off until Friday before paying but remember to enclose your name and team so I know who has paid.

Cheers

John

adress below:

J Boag
17 Unity Terrace
Perth
PH1 2BW
		
Click to expand...

cant find my ruddy cheque book,  do you have bank transfer details?


----------



## Val (Feb 5, 2012)

Tom C said:



			Paul is that you?

First post on the forum.
Will also be playing for HDID, looking forward to meeting the GM team
		
Click to expand...

Welcome Tom, should be a good day.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 5, 2012)

Come on team HDID,get stuck into them!!


----------



## JCW (Feb 5, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Welcome Tom, should be a good day.
		
Click to expand...

  best way to play this is handicap order singles or pairs and played of scratch , no shots , the only way to play and lets see our boys win , i am informed there is in fighting already on the HDID team over selection or non selection of regulars ,


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 5, 2012)

No rule about being a regular  Will.



JCW said:



			best way to play this is handicap order singles or pairs and played of scratch , no shots , the only way to play and lets see our boys win , i am informed there is in fighting already on the HDID team over selection or non selection of regulars ,
		
Click to expand...


----------



## golfcitydweller (Feb 5, 2012)

i`d be up for it - -team `gm`    would need to be a weekend for me tho


----------



## Tom C (Feb 5, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Welcome Tom, should be a good day.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, looking forward to it


----------



## JCW (Feb 5, 2012)

You must have me mistaken with someone else , jamie c i am known as or jammy cxxx to some , been a lurker here for a long time and now looking to join in to play golf at some meets  as now retired from the navy


----------



## Val (Feb 5, 2012)

golfcitydweller said:



			i`d be up for it - -team `gm`    would need to be a weekend for me tho
		
Click to expand...

It's on Sunday march 25th, if you to be a reserve for now drop me a pm with your details as I'll lose track on this thread


----------



## thecraw (Feb 5, 2012)

Martin,

Can you update our team of vagabonds? Who in, who reserve, who we want to give a Bosman too!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Val (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll start a new thread shortly confirming details, team etc.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 6, 2012)

Toad said:



			Guys,

Had a few PM's from guys saying they would prefer it if I collected the deposits, they are concerned about the possibility of no showsand me ending up out of pocket etc. 
If you want to pay before hand then great and I will hold off until Friday before paying but remember to enclose your name and team so I know who has paid.

Cheers

John

adress below:

J Boag
17 Unity Terrace
Perth
PH1 2BW
		
Click to expand...

John


Ref payment, would it not be better for us to contact the club direct and make payment over the phone, can you check and let us know. If not I will arrange the deposits from our guys.



Sam


----------



## Toad (Feb 6, 2012)

Sam,

I have paid the deposits to the club today, better than 19 guys calling up to pay a tenner.

Cheers

John


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 6, 2012)

Toad said:



			Sam,

I have paid the deposits to the club today, better than 19 guys calling up to pay a tenner.

Cheers

John
		
Click to expand...

John

Do you want to meet and & will square you up with the dosh from our team, let me know and we could maybe squeeze a game in. I can make anyday as long as it's between Monday-Sunday and better if it's durring working hours:thup:


----------



## Toad (Feb 6, 2012)

Sam,

Yeah sounds great mate, will let you get a practice round in before the comp lol.

John


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 6, 2012)

Toad said:



			Sam,

Yeah sounds great mate, will let you get a practice round in before the comp lol.

John
		
Click to expand...

Okay I am up for that, let me know when suits.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 6, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Okay I am up for that, let me know when suits.
		
Click to expand...

Need a caddie


----------



## Toad (Feb 8, 2012)

Sam,

I'm available during working hours on Friday 17th Feb or Monday 5th March(frost may have lifted by then) if you want to meet up for a game at Blair or any weekend.

If 2 others would like to join us for a 4 ball just let me know ta.

John


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 8, 2012)

Toad said:



			Sam,

I'm available during working hours on Friday 17th Feb or Monday 5th March(frost may have lifted by then) if you want to meet up for a game at Blair or any weekend.

If 2 others would like to join us for a 4 ball just let me know ta.

John
		
Click to expand...

John

Put me down for Friday the 17th, I can bring another member from the HDID team.

If you are fine with this I will leave you to book the time and let me know, if you need someone else to make up the fourball then I am sure we can get someone else from the HDID team, we will off course not play to our full potential on the day as we do not want to give to much away before the side bets have been placed:smirk:


Sam


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd be up for the 17th


----------



## Toad (Feb 8, 2012)

D2D + Sam, tee booked 09:12 on Rosemount for the 17th, hope the weather improves a little before then.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 8, 2012)

Tempted but I think I'd better not. The wife may go radio rental.


----------

